# Marriage and Trapping



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thought I would share this for you younger married men with high ambitions of being a long liner, ADC man or even a seasonal hobby trapper. Trapping takes days away from your best friend and not hours if you commit to it.

I told my wife over a cup of coffee this morning, lets got to Barnes and Noble and Ill buy you a book to read while I set traps. Mind you one of our earliest dates in 1972 was me checking traps at night as I had hot stream and the muskrats were active. She's supported me ever since and put up with some long winter months alone with two kids.

Today we got in the car after buying two books from Barned and Noble as I promised. As she backed out of the parking spot I looked at her, again it hit me what a beautiful woman inside and out I had for a friend. I said "you know what there's only three days left in the season" Lets go do something other than set traps. Knowing she would of encouraged us to go, I made the exscuse, "i would rather save my gas money for calling" After 41 years of marriage...I sure am a lucky man!

Bottom line if you LL, do ADC work or hobby trap...remember who you left at home.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good advice duckmaster marriage is a team effort if one member does not support the other it will not work out in the long haul


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very good advice !! My late wife and I were married for 48 yrs and together for 50 yrs. We would not have made it that long without being best friends that support each other !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm on the other side of the coin a lot. My wife travels for work quite a bit. We've been together for just 22 years and there have been but a few issues along the way. Sometimes she's gone for a week and others for just a few days. I'll be taking her to the airport in just a few hours for a quick overnight trip to Chicago for a meeting. Then she flies home, will spend the night and then she's off to Phoenix where she has been working pretty steadily since November. I make a trip down to see her fairly often but it still sucks being apart. We had an offer on the house here in Vegas so we'll see if our counter offer will work for them....fingers crossed. Trust is an important part of any relationship. Be it trusting your hunting buddy to not shoot you or trusting your partner to not go scouting for a new partner.


----------

